# BT Micro w/30hp evinrude. 3 blade prop, need advice on running on plane in the flats



## Ryan C (Feb 27, 2019)

Our BT can float 5” but when we need to run across a flat, even with the jackplate raised, won’t hit plane. Help!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No one can help unless you post more details. 
First of all, do you have a jackplate? If you have a foot of lower unit below the hull stay off the flats and in the channels and just pole the shallow areas.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Are you trying to get on plane with the motor jacked up?


----------



## Ryan C (Feb 27, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No one can help unless you post more details.
> First of all, do you have a jackplate? If you have a foot of lower unit below the hull stay off the flats and in the channels and just pole the shallow areas.


I have a jack plate


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can you give more details? Hard to help or give an intelligent response with the limited information. Has it ever been able to get on plane? Is the prop blowing out and maxing out RPM? Help us help you.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Are you trying to get on plane on top of the flat or stay on plane running across the flat?

Do you have trim tabs?

In either case...jack it up high and use negative trim to make sure you have your prop wet and trimmed to provide lift / drive. Positive trim will push the ass end of the boat down and create challenges in skinny situations.


----------

